# Just bought and heard my first SACD



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW is all i can say. I didn't expect that there would be a tremendous sound difference between standard CDDA and SACD/DSD tracks.

boy was I wrong!!!

the clarity and depth are amazing, it was as if i had brand new speakers and the soundstage had been expanded to infinity.

i was so impressed I ram back to the store and bought two more.

any comments on your experiences with SACD and the life is welcome here. please share.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: JUst bought and heard my first SACD*

So was it that big of a difference Candoo? I've had a Sony SACD player for quite some time and have never purchased let alone, heard one of those recording. I'm ready to purchase a few CD's, one of them, Matt's mood by Matt Biaco/Basia so perhaps I should really consider a SACD format.


----------



## aftermath (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: JUst bought and heard my first SACD*

I could not agree more! To my ears there was a HUGE difference between CD's and SACD's. The later having much more detail and resolution. The addition of multiple channel encoding makes the music come alive for me. I LOVE it.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: JUst bought and heard my first SACD*

What SACDs would people recommend. I love music, and would love to hear in much better clarity. Although I have read alot of jazz, classical and Acoustic genres are the prevailing producers of the SACD, what would you recommend?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: JUst bought and heard my first SACD*

So what SACD was it?


----------



## Kmott (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: JUst bought and heard my first SACD*



the_rookie said:


> What SACDs would people recommend. I love music, and would love to hear in much better clarity. Although I have read alot of jazz, classical and Acoustic genres are the prevailing producers of the SACD, what would you recommend?


Glen Gould
BACH - The Goldberg Variations
Zenph Re-Perfomance CD
(includes a Binaural version)

If you have DVD -Audio
Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia :clap:


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: JUst bought and heard my first SACD*



the_rookie said:


> What SACDs would people recommend. I love music, and would love to hear in much better clarity. Although I have read alot of jazz, classical and Acoustic genres are the prevailing producers of the SACD, what would you recommend?


I don't know what genre you prefer but for me a real surprise treat was Dark Side of the Moon. I enjoyed it on vinyl but the CD version I had never got listened to. The SACD version was like nothing I had heard before. So trite; but true, It was like a whole new album.

Steve


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

although i'm nto a huge fan i bought Michael Jackson's thriller album on SACD and some classic music. i found it can be hard to find SACD's as they are mixed in with everyother type of CD out there.


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

Candoo said:


> although i'm nto a huge fan i bought Michael Jackson's thriller album on SACD and some classic music. i found it can be hard to find SACD's as they are mixed in with everyother type of CD out there.


That’s why I only buy on line. The local shops don’t listen to the customers so the customers go somewhere else.

Steve


----------

